# to bed down or not?



## Rouen (Sep 25, 2009)

I have 3 platform perches and 3 T type perches for my 2 ferals, should I put bedding on their platforms or does it not matter? I'm using wood shavings as the substrate in their loft.
heres Marty demonstrating one of the platforms you can see some has made it on them already.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You need to be careful with wood shavings and birds. The smell can damage their lungs.


----------



## Rouen (Sep 25, 2009)

it's a fairly open loft, the entire front is 1/4" hardware cloth and there are small windows on the sides as well with the same, so air flow isn't an issue(half of the front is closed on windy days and over night just to keep them warm).
so bedding on the platforms, yes or no?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'd go with an old towel. I do use old towels.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

If you do towels, just make sure there aren't any loose or unraveling threads around the edges. I put in towels for some of my older birds in their boxes and had that issue once.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think the shavings will just get blown off with them flying up there, but just try to toss a handfull up there after you scrape the ledge to soak up some droppings would not hurt anything.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

IMO if you put anything on that platform perch its just going to get knocked off when they fly up there.
It should be just fine without anything on it at all.
I would just scrape the platform daily.


----------



## Rouen (Sep 25, 2009)

I was going to put a lip on the edge of the perches if you guys though they'd need some extra insulation.
Thanks for the input


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

If the perches are wide enough that the bird can securely turn to face the wall, they will tend to turn and do most of their pooping over the edge. I've noticed that my birds will usually adjust their stance untill their back toes are over the edge before they poop. Makes clean up much easier.


----------

